

Eunuchs of the Universe: Tom Wolfe on Wall Street Today - manishsharan
http://www.thedailybeast.com/newsweek/2013/01/04/eunuchs-of-the-universe-tom-wolfe-on-wall-street-today.html

======
manishsharan
Tom Wolfe may be on to something here. At work, I have noticed that a lot of
Traders have been showing a quite a bit if interest in the s/w side of the
business. One of the sharpest guys I know , a trader, took time off from
trading and helped work in the backoffice code development to customize some
stuff in one of our trading applications. Other traders seem to be chatting up
clients. This is just my first hand anecdotal experience.

